# PUPPYMILL REGISTERY



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

i remember seeing a list of puppymill breeders, where can i find it?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Broker List
Puppymill List

Here is a thread I started that lists a bunch of good links: Questions To Ask Breeders, And Things To Look For


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I checked the puppy mills list. I knew that Missouri is a huge puppy mill State but there are other States not far behind. I was happy to see that there are not many around Houston and for a State the size of Texas there are not many compared to other States. Of course, one puppy mill is one too much.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lots of brokers in Texas. There is a grooming pet shop not far from where I live that sells dogs. They have a sign on the street advertising for different breeds they have available. I always thought that this is a broker. But they are not mentioned in that list.


----------

